# BF Punkte für ca. 20 Euro ist OK!



## Ghost1990 (5. März 2009)

Liebe Comunity

Ich nehme zurzeit am Beta-test von Battleforge teil und ich finde es ein spannendes, sowie abwechslungsreicher Spiel. Das für Karten BF Punkte gebraucht werden macht das Spiel noch interessanter. 

BF ist ein virtuelles Kartenspiel mit einem Kampfsystem, welches den öden 1-3 Phasensystem umgeht. Vergleicht man BF mit Magic (Das nicht nur TGC im Realen sondern auch Virtuell gespielt werden kann.) sind die 2.50 Euro für einen Boost nicht so "krass". Magic Boost 4.99 Euro. Ausserdem kommen immer neue Karten dazu bzw. das Spiel wird weiterentwickelt und was brauchen die Entwickler? Genau Geld.

Das PvE System gestaltet es ja noch interessanter, da man so, seine Karten erweiter kann. Die Story ist toll, die Grafik schön und Sounds sind passend.

Meine Meinung: 
Für Gelegenheitsspieler top und vorallem für Kartenspielerfans die mal was Neues ausprobieren wollen.

PS: Ich werde mir das Spiel auch kaufen und BF Punkte, wenn ich wieder Lust auf neue Karten habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (5. März 2009)

ich kann Ghost1990 in allen punkten recht geben das spiel ist einfach nur geil 
das mit dem karten find ich witzig kombiniert 

was mich noch ein bischen stört sind die ganzen laggs


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (5. März 2009)

die laags entstehen durch die ganzen spieler ca. 50.000 spieler ab 18:00 auf einem server prost mahlzeit^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. März 2009)

lol ich sehe zum ersten mal etwas selbst worüber ich erst kürzlich was gelesen habe!
die jubel rp´ler!!! Hier mal der Zitat von Fabian Siegismund aus der gamestar redaktion



> Unterhalten sich zwei User im Forum eines beliebigen Online-Magazins. >>Hey Leute<<, ruft der eine, >>kennt ihr schon Monsterkiller X, das neue Superspiel aus dem Hause XY? Beinharte Action, sag ich euch!<< Antwortet der zweite: >>Das klingt umwerfend! Hast du ein paar brandheiße Infos für mich!?<< >>Na klar<<, weiß der erste, >>das wird Ballerspaß pur! Jede Menge Waffen, fetzige Techno-Beats und eine Heldin, die ordentlich Holz vor der Hütte hat!<< Der zweite wieder: >>Total crazy! Ich kann es kaum erwarten, Monsterkiller X zu daddeln!<<
> 
> Wenn die beiden klingen wie Steve und Nora aus einer dieser Dauerwerbesendungen, dann liegt das daran, dass sie ebenfalls nichts anderes sind als schlechte Schauspieler - nur eben im Netz statt vor einer Kamera. Doch während Steve und Nora dazu stehen, dass sie Reklame machen, verstecken sich die >>Foren-Insider<< hinter einer falschen Identität - nämlich der von begeisterten Spielern. Virales Marketing nennt sich das euphemistisch, ich nenne es arglistige Täuschung.
> 
> Immer wieder geben sich Mitarbeiter von Spielefirmen als normale User aus, um Diskussionen oder News-Beiträge über ihr Produkt zu beeinflussen. Diese Forums-Täuscher führen die Leser von Online Magazinen gezielt hinter Lichzt und untergraben das Vertrauen in Communitys. Gegen dieses virale Marketing gibt es keine Impfung und keine Medizin, sondern nur Früherkennung. Bleiben Sie als misstrauisch. Und dennen sage ich: Verschwindet, spart euch die Zeit und macht lieber Spiele, die so etwas nicht nötig haben



ich finde dass es seeehr zutreffend ist, nicht ganz die themmatik der im beispiel gezeigten rp´ler aber doch sehr ähnlich....


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Ich habe auch nichts gegen die Preise für die Boosters (wobei die Tome Boosters eh billiger sind!) ABER:
Magic Karten hab ich immer,solange sie mir nicht kaputtgehen,wenn EA aber nun sieht das Battleforge nicht läuft und habe z.B. schon über 100 Euro investiert ist das alles WEG!
Daran liegt das Problem.


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Ich habe auch nichts gegen die Preise für die Boosters (wobei die Tome Boosters eh billiger sind!) ABER:
Magic Karten hab ich immer,solange sie mir nicht kaputtgehen,wenn EA aber nun sieht das Battleforge nicht läuft und habe z.B. schon über 100 Euro investiert ist das alles WEG!
Daran liegt das Problem.


----------



## Kankuso (8. März 2009)

Also ich finde das system ganz und garnicht in ordnung. Es kann ja sein das jemand nur 20 euro ausgeben muss und dann die fettesten karten hat und jemand anderes mehrer hundert euro reinsteckt und nichts hat.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Also ich finde das system ganz und garnicht in ordnung. Es kann ja sein das jemand nur 20 euro ausgeben muss und dann die fettesten karten hat und jemand anderes mehrer hundert euro reinsteckt und nichts hat.


Das ist ja auch das Random Prinzip.
Du kannst jeden monat 13 Euro in ein MMO investieren und sonst wie gut raiden und wenig erreichen, und jemand anders spielt seit 4 Monaten vllt. und hat schon das beste....


----------



## Kankuso (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch das Random Prinzip.
> Du kannst jeden monat 13 Euro in ein MMO investieren und sonst wie gut raiden und wenig erreichen, und jemand anders spielt seit 4 Monaten vllt. und hat schon das beste....


In dem MMO kann man aber mehr machen...man kann BG`s, Innis oder einfach Berufe(und ich finde das sind 13€ wert). In Battleforge kann man Missionen in 3 schwierigkeitsstufen machen und PVP (wobei man im PVP nur abkackt wenn man nichts investiert). Ich fände es halt besser wenn 1-2 mal in der woche ein Tunier veranstaltet wird wo man nur mit den standartdecks antreten kann und der gewinner kriegt halt dan BF Punkte.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> In dem MMO kann man aber mehr machen...man kann BG`s, Innis oder einfach Berufe(und ich finde das sind 13&#8364; wert). In Battleforge kann man Missionen in 3 schwierigkeitsstufen machen und PVP (*wobei man im PVP nur abkackt wenn man nichts investiert*). Ich fände es halt besser wenn 1-2 mal in der woche ein Tunier veranstaltet wird wo man nur mit den standartdecks antreten kann und der gewinner kriegt halt dan BF Punkte.


Nicht zwingend.
Dein Gegner kann sonst was für Ultra Rar karten haben,aber bist du schnell genug kannst du ihn locker eindämmen,selbst mit den Standart Karten.

Wird so nicht kommen aus den Grund das EA/Phenomic auch Geld verdienen will,nicht nur den normalen kaufpreis des Spiels.


----------



## Kankuso (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend.
> Dein Gegner kann sonst was für Ultra Rar karten haben,aber bist du schnell genug kannst du ihn locker eindämmen,selbst mit den Standart Karten.
> 
> Wird so nicht kommen aus den Grund das EA/Phenomic auch Geld verdienen will,nicht nur den normalen kaufpreis des Spiels.


Also ist es so das man gegen jemanden der gute karten hat auch mit dem standart deck gewinnen kann? ich mein die ultra rar karten sind ja richtig stark und wenn er die ausspielt hab ich ja keine chance mehr


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. März 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Also ist es so das man gegen jemanden der gute karten hat auch mit dem standart deck gewinnen kann? ich mein die ultra rar karten sind ja richtig stark und wenn er die ausspielt hab ich ja keine chance mehr



ne haste auch nich..


----------



## Ridduri (8. März 2009)

Du musst ja auch nicht zwingend Bf Punkte kaufen falls du mal ne gute Aufwertung hast und sie nicht brauchst kannste sie ja auch einfach ins AH stellen und hoffen das dir sie jmd abkauft und so ein wenig punkte verdienst die du dann im  AH wiederum in andere Karten investieren kannst. Ich find das System das selbst ein Standarddeck eins mit vielen starken Karten besiegen kann extrem gut du musst halt nur wie in anderen MMOs ne Taktik entwickeln um diese Karten zu schlagen


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Also ist es so das man gegen jemanden der gute karten hat auch mit dem standart deck gewinnen kann? ich mein die ultra rar karten sind ja richtig stark und *wenn er die ausspielt* hab ich ja keine chance mehr


Ja die muss er erstmal ausspielen können! Wenn du schnell genug bist kannst du es locker schaffen das er nur maximal 2 Monumente besitz und du 3 oder 4. Und dann wird es Eng für ihn.
Mit einen Eisdeck z.B. gibt es die Karte Coldsnap und damit kannst du seine Truppen einfrieren und kannst sie dann zerstören.
Alles eine Frage der Taktik,und genau deshalb ist Battleforge Echtzeitstrategie und nicht Rundenbasiert...


----------



## TaroEld (9. März 2009)

Ja, nur was ist wenn der Gegner seltene Karten UND Können hat? Tjoa...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Ja, nur was ist wenn der Gegner seltene Karten UND Können hat? Tjoa...



wie razyl jetzt wahrscheinlich sagen würde >>dann musste halt NOCH mehr können haben!<<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (9. März 2009)

trotzdem find ich des mit den BF-Punkten doof


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> trotzdem find ich des mit den BF-Punkten doof




tjo...da hilft nur immer kritisch bleiben und wenn man nicht zufrieden ist, den kauf verweigern..sonst wird EA immer dreister und dreister mit ihrer geschäftspolitik

nur leidergottes gibt es einfach zu viele "allesschlucker" die immer wieder dreistigkeiten über sich ergehen lassen und so auf lange sicht nur allen endverbrauchern schaden


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Ja, nur was ist wenn der Gegner seltene Karten UND Können hat? Tjoa...


Das ist dann pech ...
Klar ist das Bezahlsystem nicht das beste,trotzdem ist es immer noch recht Fair.
EA/Phenomic haben sich darauf festgelegt.Eventuell kommt ja doch noch irgendwann eine Möglichkeit direkt Ingame Punkte zu bekommen oder auch nicht.
Und wer keine 20 Euro zahlen will,der kauft sich die Punkte bei Amazon.co.uk,denn dort kosten sie nur 9,99 Pfund. Und bei derzeitigen Wechselkurs müssten es rund 11 Euro sein, wenn man sich da z.B gleich 3 kaufen tut ==> 33 Euro + glaube 7 Euro versand ==> 40 euro für 6000 Punkte
In deutschland bekommst du dafür nur 4000 :>


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist dann pech ...
> Klar ist das Bezahlsystem nicht das beste,trotzdem ist es immer noch recht Fair.
> EA/Phenomic haben sich darauf festgelegt.Eventuell kommt ja doch noch irgendwann eine Möglichkeit direkt Ingame Punkte zu bekommen oder auch nicht.
> Und wer keine 20 Euro zahlen will,der kauft sich die Punkte bei Amazon.co.uk,denn dort kosten sie nur 9,99 Pfund. Und bei derzeitigen Wechselkurs müssten es rund 11 Euro sein, wenn man sich da z.B gleich 3 kaufen tut ==> 33 Euro + glaube 7 Euro versand ==> 40 euro für 6000 Punkte
> In deutschland bekommst du dafür nur 4000 :>



und dieses pech nimmt nicht gerade nen geringen teil an den kriterien in anspruch für die kaufentscheidung

aus meiner sicht ist das reinste augenwischerei die du hier machst razyl

was ist denn bitte an diesen bezahlsystem fair wenn ich sehe, wie entliche andere spiele ohne jegliche bezahlinhalte klarkommen und trotzdem für server und personal aufkommen müssen?
und dann sind die bezahlinhalte auch noch am wundesten punkt angesetzt...wer spielt schon ein kartenspiel wenn er ständig nur mit den selben karten spielen muss? also ich meinen augen ist das alles andere als fair, selbst spiele mit itemshops bieten noch genug alternativen um auch ohne geld klarzukommen

ich zähle mal ein paar kritikpunkte auf, die größtenteils durch das bezahlsystem entstehen

-keine balance wegen dem "wer hat den dicksten geldbeutel system"
(habe mehr als 250 PvP matches gespielt und denke, ich kann es etwas besser beurteilen als du,  die balance im ist sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE stark von den karten abhängt, die man in den boosters bekommt, klar kann man mal auf nen gimp mit superkarten treffen den man dann trotzdem ferdig macht, aber in der Regel wissen die spieler mit ihren karten umzugehen und man deswegen mit sicherheit nicht weit kommt mit deiner beliebter allesbashender "coldsnap" taktik)

-keine langzeitmotivation (belohnungen durch ingame-erfolge sind sehr gering)
(gold in massen, das man garnicht ausgeben kann, EP die nur dazu da ist, mehr sternchen neben deinem profilbild zu haben und kartenupgrades..das letztere ist durchaus interessant, aber auch nicht der burner...denn was ein spieler in einem kartenspiel orientierten spiel  doch wirklich haben will sind nunmal neue karten)

-tatsächliche belohnungen kriegt man nur, wenn man seine kreditkarte rausrückt
(die begehrten neuen karten eben...)

-preis/leistung mehr als ungenügend, zu wenig umfang
(ich gebe halt ungern 70 euro für 10 stunden spielzeit für die PvE missionen aus, deren story noch dazu nun wirklich niemanden aus dem hocker haut und im PvP würde ich mich sofort benachteiligt fühlen wenn ein gegner mit ner tollen karte ankommt, die ich nicht habe und nur duch zusätzliche investionen bekommen kann..mal ehrlich..das ists mir nicht wert)


ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das spiel den großteil der spieler länger als 2 wochen binden wird, es wird schnell große ernüchterung folgen da sich der großteil ja eine  langzeitmotivation verspricht, die es nicht gibt..und dann wird man sich schnell auf leeren servern finden


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. März 2009)

Ich kaufe bei AMAZON ein^^
Und bin Elite PRIME MEMBER (ja das muss mit Caps geschrieben werden..man is da wer^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bekomme alles am nächsten tag..kosstenlos.
Ohne verpackungs kossten etc..

Die punkte kossten also 18.99 Euro (2000 auf einmal!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute bestellt morgen da..(wenn das alles anfängt^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also der preiss is total billig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das müssten so 3 euro pro kleine tüte sein..das is standart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meine wer nicht will, muss nicht kaufen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum also aufregen..wer kein geld reinstecken will...darf sich das game nicht kaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps.Roman warum die Smilys?
R : Weill ich die süss finde, danke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3dward3lric (11. März 2009)

leute wenn ihr euch das mal etwas intensiver angeschaut hättet wüsstet ihr, dass man mit abschließen von storyleveln karten + gold gewinnt, d.h. nix von wegen ich muss kaufen ... zudem kann man karten verkaufen oder tauschen. Außderdem wird einem die möglichkeit geboten doppelte karten zu bekommen, was heißt, eine ins deck, die andere ins auktionshaus. EA ist da im gegensatz zu anderen spielen recht human, wer karten kaufen will tut es, wer nicht der erspielt oder ertauscht sich einiges. 

Und nur so nebenbei, wer sich mit kartensammelspielen beschäftigt weiß, dass neue karten kosten. Man bekommt im laden zwar papierkarten die sogar manchmal glitzern, ja was hast davon? liegt im schrank oder wird auf tisch gespielt. Hier hast du eine Visuelle oberfäche, die karten werdenzum leben erweckt, welcher sammelkartenspieler hat sich das nicht schon so oft gewünscht?! Nichts im leben ist umsonst, nur der tod und selbst der kostet das leben ! 

ich bin auch nicht begeistert aber man sollte es positiv sehen, welcher spieler liebt nicht das gefühl, wenn er sich grad ein booster gekauft hat, es aufmacht und gespannt auf eine imba karte hofft ^^

na denn jeder sollte sich seine eigene meinung bilden, so on

gruß 3dward


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Ein zitat aus der heutig erschienenen PCA zu Battleforge;


> Und: Sie,ja Sie, liebe Leser,müssen dem Titel eine Chanche geben. Ich jedenfalls hoffe,dass sich Battleforge besser verkauft als Alarmstufe Rot 3. Auch um EA ein Zeichen zu geben,dass Mut zur Innovation sich lohnt.




Spiele kosten nunmal Geld,wer sich darauf nicht einlassen will soll es lassen und das mit den leeren Servern glaub ich nicht,denn Phenomic wird verdammt schnell Content nachliefern,da bin ich mir sicher und das wird die Leute beim Spiel halten.


----------



## Eisbringer (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spiele kosten nunmal Geld,wer sich darauf nicht einlassen will soll es lassen und das mit den leeren Servern glaub ich nicht,denn Phenomic wird verdammt schnell Content nachliefern,da bin ich mir sicher und das wird die Leute beim Spiel halten.



Nachgelieferter Content wird ständig versprochen, aber in den meisten Fällen warte ich noch immer darauf. Und dazu brauche ich gar nicht erst AoC nennen. Für mich zählen nur die Dinge, für dessen Existenz es Beweise gibt. Und gerade bei EA bin ich vorsichtig, da diese Firma sehr stark auf Hypes setzt. Es sind zwar immer wieder gute Spiele dabei, aber meist ist es besser abzuwarten, bis das virale Marketing verebbt ist.


----------



## Nowinchki (28. März 2009)

Ich finde diese Funktion, dass man wenn man mehr Battle Forge Punkte haben will auch nicht so wirklich klasse! Dann gibt es welche die da hunderte von Euros für Battle Forge Punkte ausgeben und einen riesigen Vorteil gegenüber denjenigen hat, die sich keine Battle Forge Punkte kaufen. Deswegen denke ich wird das Spiel vllt. schnell uninteressant für die Leute, die sich keine extra Punkte kaufen. Und dann besteht ja noch die Frage wie lange so das Spiel "online" sein wird. Wenn ich mir jz Magic the  Gathering Karten habe, habe ich etwas in der Hand und nicht  nur etwas in dem Spiel. Die Karten hat man deswegen also für immer dann....

PS: Kann mir einer mal den Link für die Seite schicken wo man die Battle Forge Punkte kaufen kann?


----------



## Magi999 (28. März 2009)

Also bitte!!!!
Das Spiel ist bis jetzt super gebalanct (ausser diese feuer krapen und die sind nicht selten). Ihr habt 3000 punkte startguthaben was mit 2 tomes zu 15 booser reicht. Nach dem hab ich bis jetzt etwa 10 karten doppelt. Das geht noch, wenn ich an meine pokemonzeit zurückdenke´´
ich werd mir wohl einmal noch bf punkte kaufen, da der preis ok ist, aber erst wenn wirklich neuer content vorhanden ist.


----------



## goes (29. März 2009)

ich muss sagen, es wäre ein viel, viel besserer titel wenn man sich karten durch das gewinnen von matches oder pve missionen verdienen könnte... oder eben co-op missionen mit schwierigen bossen die dann loot haben, vergleichbar mit einem mmo... das spiel hat ein großartiges potential und ich hoffe wirklich, dass sie das konzept überarbeiten...

gleichzeitig finde ich auch die überlegung, dass sie im erfolgsfall daraus ein echtes tcg machen, gar nicht so abwegig. dann könnte man praktisch echte karten kaufen und z.b. einen code eingeben um sie dann auch im game zu benutzen.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

goes schrieb:


> ich muss sagen, es wäre ein viel, viel besserer titel wenn man sich karten durch das gewinnen von matches oder pve missionen verdienen könnte... oder eben co-op missionen mit schwierigen bossen die dann loot haben, vergleichbar mit einem mmo... das spiel hat ein großartiges potential und ich hoffe wirklich, dass sie das konzept überarbeiten...


Das Problem hierbei wurde schon mehrmals im offiziellen Forum angesprochen,wenn EA/Phenomic das tut,verstoßen sie gegen das Glücksspielgesetz,nicht nur hier in Deutschland sondern acuh in anderen Ländern und da EA/Phenomic auf keinen Ärger auf ist,wurde das System so eingesetzt. 
Volker hat auch im letzten Dev. Chat gesagt,es würd keine Konzeptänderung geben,das System mit den kaufen der BF Punkte wird so bleiben.


----------



## Milwa (30. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Problem hierbei wurde schon mehrmals im offiziellen Forum angesprochen,wenn EA/Phenomic das tut,verstoßen sie gegen das Glücksspielgesetz,nicht nur hier in Deutschland sondern acuh in anderen Ländern und da EA/Phenomic auf keinen Ärger auf ist,wurde das System so eingesetzt.
> Volker hat auch im letzten Dev. Chat gesagt,es würd keine Konzeptänderung geben,das System mit den kaufen der BF Punkte wird so bleiben.




Ich denke erstmal nicht, daß ein Spiel aufgrund eines einfachen Belohnungssystems wie es nahezu jedes RPG und in letzter Zeit auch Shooter haben gegen ein geltendes Gesetz verstoßen würde... die Problematik hätte dann schon vor Jahren in mehreren Onlinecommunitys für Aufstände gesorgt.
Desweiteren kann ich Battleforge, obwohl ich es sehr gern spiele, jetzt schon prophezeien, daß ab dem Punkt wo neue Karten kommen (also eine neue Edition) eine Menge Leute abspringen werden.
Ich denke es hätte einfachere Wege gegeben um die Karten zu verteilen.

Möglichkeit 1: Einzelne Karten mit ner seeehr niedrigen Droprate auf PVE Karten einbauen (ob als Belohnung oder Kiste is da egal).
Da sollte dann halt ausgeschlossen werden, daß man Ultra Rares auf Standart Karten droppen bzw daß Ultra rares überhaupt droppen.

Möglichkeit 2: Einzelne BF Punkte als Belohnung für gewonnene Szenarien.
250 Spiele sind nicht schnell ma gemacht, so kaufen sich die Leute die sowieso kein Problem damit hätten Geld auszugeben trotzdem ihre Karten und "non premium Members" haben eine Chance durch die Intensive Beschäftigung mit dem Spiel ein Erfolgserlebnis zu erhalten.
Diese Möglichkeit ist halt trotzdem imbalanced aber auf jeden Fall schon mal mit nem Erfolgserlebnis verbunden.

Möglichkeit 3: Den Spieler einmal die Woche eine Chance geben durch das Gewinnen einer "besonderen Map" das Punktekonto aufzufüllen.
Man hätte halt nur eine Chance diese Map zu gewinnen und die Punkte sollten so gebalanced werden, daß man so alle 3 Wochen n Booster kaufen könnte.


Alle 3 Möglichkeiten hätten den Vorteil eines Erfolgserlebnisses ohne wirklichen Nachteil für "Käufer" oder EA an sich.
Der Vorteil für EA würde darin bestehen, daß die Leute, die nicht vorhaben weiteres Geld auszugeben, weiterhin motiviert und die Herren und Damen, welche Karten kaufen, noch nach der Einführung einer neuen Edition Gegner im PvP und Mitspieler im PVE finden.

Fazit:
Beim momentanen System sehe ich das Problem von BF einfach in dem Moment in dem eine neue Edition rauskommt.... "Nichtkäufer" werden einfach nicht mehr mithalten können (Karten erhalten neue Fähigkeiten, es kommen stärkere Karten) und das Fehlen einer Langzeitmotivation wird sein Übriges tun.
Jetzt kommt sicher ein "Käufer" (btw ich habe selbst eigentlich keine Probleme damit selbst Punkte zu kaufen) und sagt "Wenn ihr nicht zahlen wollt müsst ihr ja nicht spielen"... greifen wir dieses Szenario mal auf..
Ich komme auf einen Server ohne "Nichtkäufer", warte auf Gegner im PvP und auf Mitspieler im PvE....
vergleichbar mit ner Schneeballschlacht, bei der du die Schneebälle kaufen musst und keiner mitmacht...
Was lernen wir daraus? Leere Server schrecken ab...
Jetzt kommt ein weiterer und sagt "Aber ich hab ja die Leute mit denen ich spiele"
Ja, EA hat nichts besseres zu tun als für dich und deine, sagen wir mal, 11 Freunde die Server online zu halten.


Das ist atm alles noch ein Horrorszenario aber ich mag das Spiel und habe einfach die Befürchtung, daß das ganricht so weit von der Realität entfernt ist.


----------



## xdave78 (30. März 2009)

Moin BFler,

also ich hab am WE die Demo gezoggt und war hin und weg. Daraufhin hab ich gleich mal geschaut wies aussieht mit Online Seriennummern bestellung um direkt weiterzuzocken. Alles so um die 44-49€ NUR für BF...imo ganz schön happig. Und dann nochmal 19,99€ für 2.000Punkte. Naja dann hab ich gedacht schau mer mal bei Good old Ebay...und tatsächlich. Für 23€ hab ich mir da nen Key gekauft und dann direkt noch 3.000BF Punkte für 20€...alles in allem also 43€ für BF und 3.000 Punkte. Und wer braucht schon ne DvD und ne Hülle? Liegt eh nur rum! Naja ca 1Std später hatte ich nachdem ich dem Seller per Mail nen PDF vonner Onlineüberweisung geschickt hatte meine Keys. Gingen sogar alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## Feder und Schwert (30. März 2009)

Interessant das jemand den ich noch aus dem AoC Forum kenne auch BF spielt. Also ich habe es mir auch zugelegt und finde es bis jetzt sehr klasse. man muss sich eben überraschen lassen, wie viele Suchties dabei bleiben und Geld ins System pumpen. Ich werde sicher (leider) einmal in die Tasche greifen und 19.99 Extra löhnen. Ja ja, ich bin auch schon etwas bescheuert das ich das mache...aber was soll ich sagen, ich liebe diese kleine "ich muss das haben" Aktionen. Wichtig ist nur, alles im Rahmen zu lassen. So oder so, dreist ist es und jeder ist für seine Doofheit selbst verantwortlich (wie ich).

Man sieht sich vieleicht ab und an mal in Battelforge.


----------



## n3squ1ck (21. April 2009)

Nur mal so n kleiner anstoß.

Schon mal jemanden gesehn der bei magic (boosterpreis 4,99) oder YuGiOh(ka wie ma den scheiss schreibt) oder ähnlichen TRADING Card Games mit standart startdecks groß was reisst? 

Nein.

Ich find den Preis vollkommen Fair die 20€ klar is die investition "größer" als das mann sich eben mal für 5€ n bosster bei magic kauft aber im großen und ganzen bekommt man doch erheblich mehr geboten.

Allein das man das kartenspiel jetzt auch auf einer schön animierten umgebung spielen kann und auch wirklich kämpft und nich nur ich hab 200 punkte mehr als du du bist tot... is find ich die anschaffung schon wert.

Meiner meinung nach sind 2,5€ fürn booster völlig in ordnung und es macht einfach tierischen spaß. 

Spätestens wenn der Collossus anrollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

Laszlo


----------



## RhoxT (22. April 2009)

heyho community

Vorweg: ich bin ein begeisterter Magic TG Spieler (in RL, also kein PC-Game) und habe in MTG bestimmt schon fast vierstellig Geld invesitert.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass ich mir das Spiel für 50euro kaufe und dann noch geld für die Karten ausgeben muss?


----------



## BazZz (22. April 2009)

Moin! Bin recht neu bei BF (keine Beta-Erfahrung) und habe mir das Spiel für 15,-€ und 3000 BF inklusive zugelegt.

 Jetzt sehe ich das 6000 BF über 30,-€ kosten. Würde es da nicht Sinn machen wenn ich mir weiterhin die Vollversion für 15,-€ kaufe und die 3000 BF die sowieso dabei sind, zu meinem bestehendem Account transferiere? Oder bietet das Spiel diese Möglichkeit nicht?!

 Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## White-Frost (22. April 2009)

BazZz schrieb:


> Moin! Bin recht neu bei BF (keine Beta-Erfahrung) und habe mir das Spiel für 15,-€ und 3000 BF inklusive zugelegt.
> 
> Jetzt sehe ich das 6000 BF über 30,-€ kosten. Würde es da nicht Sinn machen wenn ich mir weiterhin die Vollversion für 15,-€ kaufe und die 3000 BF die sowieso dabei sind, zu meinem bestehendem Account transferiere? Oder bietet das Spiel diese Möglichkeit nicht?!
> 
> ...


Natürlich muss halt einer mit deinem anderen account on kommen dann kannst ja mit dem die pu nkte handeln hmm also so geht das schon


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

BazZz schrieb:


> Moin! Bin recht neu bei BF (keine Beta-Erfahrung) und habe mir *das Spiel für 15,-&#8364;* und 3000 BF inklusive zugelegt.
> 
> Jetzt sehe ich das 6000 BF über 30,-&#8364; kosten. Würde es da nicht Sinn machen wenn ich mir weiterhin die Vollversion für 15,-&#8364; kaufe und die 3000 BF die sowieso dabei sind, zu meinem bestehendem Account transferiere? Oder bietet das Spiel diese Möglichkeit nicht?!
> 
> ...


Öhm woher hasten du das Game für 15 &#8364; o_O


----------



## White-Frost (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm woher hasten du das Game für 15 € o_O


Wär auch interessant^^ ich musste vor 1 1/2 wochen 40 euro blechen^^


----------



## Rethelion (22. April 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wär auch interessant^^ ich musste vor 1 1/2 wochen 40 euro blechen^^



Bei gewissen Onlineshops oder bei Ebay, was ich sicherer finde, kann man sich Key günstig kaufen.
Hab 16,50€ für meinen gezahlt, 10m später überwiesen und dem Verkäufer per ICQ den Screen gezeigt.
Insgesamt hat es eine halbe Stunde gedauert und ich konnte spielen.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bei gewissen Onlineshops oder bei Ebay, was ich sicherer finde, kann man sich Key günstig kaufen.
> Hab 16,50&#8364; für meinen gezahlt, 10m später überwiesen und dem Verkäufer per ICQ den Screen gezeigt.
> Insgesamt hat es eine halbe Stunde gedauert und ich konnte spielen.


Das Phenomic Team rät dir ab bei Ebay Keys zu kaufen.Also seit vorsichtigt damit,es kann passieren das manche Keys gesperrt werden und du keinen zugriff mehr auf deinen Account hast. Dies wurde erst letztens im offiziellen Forum gesagt.


----------



## Rethelion (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Phenomic Team rät dir ab bei Ebay Keys zu kaufen.Also seit vorsichtigt damit,es kann passieren das manche Keys gesperrt werden und du keinen zugriff mehr auf deinen Account hast. Dies wurde erst letztens im offiziellen Forum gesagt.



Ja hab mich da auch informiert bevor ich sie gekauft habe.

Klar ist auf alle Fälle das es da nicht mit richtigen Dingen zugehen kann. Wenn einzelne Personen Massenware zu einem Preis anbieten der teilweise über 50% unter dem Marktpreis liegen ist etwas faul. Noch dazu kommt ein Teil der Seiten aus Russland und die Ansprechpartner sprechen schlechtes Deutsch.
Da gibt es für mich jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten wo die Keys herkommen:
1. Kreditkartenbetrug: Dass das gemacht wird wurde auch schon im BF Form bestätigt; dort wurden einige Accounts wegen so etwas gesperrt und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass viele Keys auf diese Art geholt werden und dass Geld durch den Kauf gewaschen wird
2. Keys aus dem Ausland: Was bei uns 40€ kostet, kann in Polen z.B. 10€ kostetn; Ok ob es so ist kann ich nicht sicher sagen, aber möglich wäre es auch


Ich für mich habe das ganze mal ausprobiert und bis jetzt nichts schlechtes erfahren.
Bei einem Händler ist mir nur aufgefallen das er Onlineverkäufer sucht. Vor so etwas ähnliches hat glaub ich das BKA mal gewarnt.
Das per Email Verkäufer für Hehlerware gesucht werden und diese sich dann strafbar machen.
Leider bin ich an der falschen Stelle um zu wissen ob solche Sachen legal bzw. in Ordnung sind.


----------



## heralin (8. Mai 2009)

das muss man sich einfach mal in folge durchlesen... offensichtlicher geht es nun wirklich nicht mehr oder? :> achtet mal auf die namen der propaganda schreiber, sowie auf den post count. schon allein das topic ist der hammer!



Ghost1990 schrieb:


> Liebe Comunity
> 
> Ich nehme zurzeit am Beta-test von Battleforge teil und ich finde es ein spannendes, sowie abwechslungsreicher Spiel. Das für Karten BF Punkte gebraucht werden macht das Spiel noch interessanter.
> 
> ...






Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> lol ich sehe zum ersten mal etwas selbst worüber ich erst kürzlich was gelesen habe!
> die jubel rp´ler!!! Hier mal der Zitat von Fabian Siegismund aus der gamestar redaktion
> 
> Unterhalten sich zwei User im Forum eines beliebigen Online-Magazins. >>Hey Leute<<, ruft der eine, >>kennt ihr schon Monsterkiller X, das neue Superspiel aus dem Hause XY? Beinharte Action, sag ich euch!<< Antwortet der zweite: >>Das klingt umwerfend! Hast du ein paar brandheiße Infos für mich!?<< >>Na klar<<, weiß der erste, >>das wird Ballerspaß pur! Jede Menge Waffen, fetzige Techno-Beats und eine Heldin, die ordentlich Holz vor der Hütte hat!<< Der zweite wieder: >>Total crazy! Ich kann es kaum erwarten, Monsterkiller X zu daddeln!<<
> ...






3dward3lric schrieb:


> leute wenn ihr euch das mal etwas intensiver angeschaut hättet wüsstet ihr, dass man mit abschließen von storyleveln karten + gold gewinnt, d.h. nix von wegen ich muss kaufen ... zudem kann man karten verkaufen oder tauschen. Außderdem wird einem die möglichkeit geboten doppelte karten zu bekommen, was heißt, eine ins deck, die andere ins auktionshaus. EA ist da im gegensatz zu anderen spielen recht human, wer karten kaufen will tut es, wer nicht der erspielt oder ertauscht sich einiges.
> 
> Und nur so nebenbei, wer sich mit kartensammelspielen beschäftigt weiß, dass neue karten kosten. Man bekommt im laden zwar papierkarten die sogar manchmal glitzern, ja was hast davon? liegt im schrank oder wird auf tisch gespielt. Hier hast du eine Visuelle oberfäche, die karten werdenzum leben erweckt, welcher sammelkartenspieler hat sich das nicht schon so oft gewünscht?! Nichts im leben ist umsonst, nur der tod und selbst der kostet das leben !
> 
> ...






n3squ1ck schrieb:


> Nur mal so n kleiner anstoß.
> 
> Schon mal jemanden gesehn der bei magic (boosterpreis 4,99) oder YuGiOh(ka wie ma den scheiss schreibt) oder ähnlichen TRADING Card Games mit standart startdecks groß was reisst?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ogoku (13. Mai 2009)

Huhu,

also, ich weiss gar nicht was hier einige meckern.

1. BattleForge ist ein TCG mit einer Spiel-Engine! Es will kein RTS sein mit TCG anteilen, nein es IST ein TCG ala Magic, nur dass man es nicht auf dem heimischen Tisch spielt, sondern virtuel auf dem PC! 
Darüber sollte man sich zu aller erst einmal klar werden. Und der wesentliche Bestandteil eins TCG ist nun einmal eben das zusammenstellen des Decks! Hierfür kann man Booster kaufen oder Karten handeln. (Deswegen heisst es ja TRADING Card Game und nicht FORFREE Card Game).

2. Ich habe schon des öfteren Dinge gelesen ala "...aber wenn EA die Server einstellt ist alles futsch...bei Magic habe ich trotzdem meine Karten noch". Ja, dass ist wirklich ein leidiges Thema, jedoch besteht dieses Risiko auch bei bezahl MMOs. Haben die Entwickler keine Lust bzw kein Geld mehr dafür, dann werden die Server abgeschaltet und alles ist verloren. 
Dennoch glaube ich das dies bei BF nicht der Fall sein wird. Erstens hat Phenomic mit EA einen starken Geldgeber, zweitens sind momentan viele Spieler bei BF unterwegs, die Booster kaufen, was wiederum Geld bedeutet. 
Was aber wiederum nicht heissen mag, dass die Server bis in alle ewigkeit laufen. Genauso verhält es sich auch bei Magic mMn. Erst ist man voll dabei, deckt sich mit Boostern zu, aber irgendwann verliert man die Lust an dem Spiel, hat eventuell nicht mehr so viel Zeit dafür oder was anderes und die Karten liegen irgendwo gut sortiert im Regal.

3. Gerade durch die Möglichkeit seine Karten durch PvE Missionen upgraden zu lassen, verhilft manchen standart Decks gegen zusammen gekaufte "über" Decks einen Vorteil zu erhalten. 
Dennoch richtet sich mMn BF nicht gerade an Strategie neulinge. Gerade im PvP muss man immer wissen was man zu tuen hat. Den Gegner immer rechtzeitig kontern und/oder unter Druck setzen. Wer hier glaubt, dass es ein "I win" Deck/Einheit gibt, der Irrt. 

Ich glaube gerade der letzte Punkt frustriert einige Spieler. 
Viele glauben wohl, nur weil sie einige starke Einheiten besitzen, das sie alles "umnukOr". Aber BF hat eine gute Balance und das, obwohl man fast unendlich verschiedene Deck kombis spielen kann. (wer gerade lust hat die möglichkeiten nach zu rechnen der möge dies tuen oder für immer schweigen!) 

Für mich ist BF ein schönes Spiel, indem ich gerne meine Freizeit und ein Teil meines Geldes investiere. Da die Strategischen Möglichkeiten schier grenzenlos sind. 

Amen!

Edit: Wer glaubt das ich ein EA Mitarbeiter bin, der Werbung für dieses Spiel macht, der solle auf ewig in der Hölle schmoren und alle Videos der C&C Serie in einer Endlosschleife gezeigt bekommen!
Findet euch einfach damit ab, das es neben WoW auch noch andere Spiele gibt, die man toll finden kann. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden!


----------



## Juudra (13. Mai 2009)

Man muss dazu sagen das man allein beim Kauf des Spiels 3000 Punkte geschenkt bekommt.
Dazu kommt wer clever handelt und tauscht kommt so auch an seine karten.Ich z.b habe mir von den 3000 pkt boosters gekauft hatte eine karte drin die exakt 4500 pkt wert war ...natürlich war das reines glück jedoch muss man grade aus so sachen sein vorteil nutzen....am anfang kriegt man 4 decks mit denen man spielen kann.Das heißt die Karten aus den Boostern der anderen 3 mächte die ihr nicht spielt könnt ihr wieder gegen punkte verkaufen oder tauschen.

Will sagen allein mit den Anfangspunkten erreicht ihr schon nen anständiges Deck mit dem man sogar schon Fortgeschrittene Karten schafft.
Ich hab nix groß ausgegeben klug gehandelt und getauscht und komme so an starke Karten.
Der Glücksfaktor is natürlich auch nich unwichtig nur was vergessen wird:in jedem Booster habt ihr mindestens eine Gold Rare Karte die ihr vertauschen /verkaufen könnt.

an alle Kritiker:ladet euch die testversion runter zockt ne runde und ich wette die meisten bleiben dran kleben so wie ich Battleforge macht extrem viel Spaß grade das sammeln tauschen verkaufen und Booster öffnen is spannungsfaktor pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

